# Dove comprare la Ram per Pc e Mac a poco prezzo?



## admin (7 Gennaio 2013)

Nel corso degli anni, il *prezzo delle Ram per Mac, Macbook e Pc* ha subìto un calo di prezzo drastico. Prima, per compare due banchi di Ram da *4Gb* (*8Gb* totali) serviva praticamente un mutuo! Ora i costi sono diventati popolari. Se la si acquista nei negozi fisici, i prezzi sono ovviamente più alti. Ma *internet* ci viene ancora una volta in aiuto per poter *risparmiare* qualcosina. Oltre ai siti famosi di E-Shopping come Amazon ed Ebay, ci sono tante realtà che, nel tempo, si sono consolidate nella produzione e nella distribuzioni delle memorie Ram. Due siti sui quali è possibile trovare Ram di ottimo livello per Pc e Macbook sono *Buydifferent.it *(azienda italiana, con sede in Campania) e *Crucial.eu* (azienda estera che spedisce in tutto il mondo). Entrambe le Ram vendute da queste aziende sono di ottimo livello. Crucial garantisce la *garanzia a vita *per le Ram vendute ed offre anche la *spedizione gratuita* (ma più lenta rispetto a quella a pagamento). Sui due siti in questione è possibile anche acquistare altra merce per Pc e Mac, come ad esempio i famosi e richiestissimi *SSD *dei quali parliamo qui: http://www.milanworld.net/ssd-vs-hd...cremento-prestazioni-per-pc-e-mac-vt3481.html


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Buydifferent vende accessori solo per Mac però.


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2013)

Sì, buydifferent è specializzato per la Apple


----------

